# JTree - aus zwei mach eins



## Wolfgnag (7. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

habe im Internet zwei schöne Scripts gefunden. 

Das erste hat eine DnD auf das Filesystem (Win XP), das zweite nimmt als Icons des Filesystems, ich hätte beide gerne vereinigt.

Script 1:

:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Cursor;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Insets;
import java.awt.Point;
import java.awt.Rectangle;
import java.awt.datatransfer.DataFlavor;
import java.awt.datatransfer.Transferable;
import java.awt.datatransfer.UnsupportedFlavorException;
import java.awt.dnd.Autoscroll;
import java.awt.dnd.DnDConstants;
import java.awt.dnd.DragGestureEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DragGestureListener;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSource;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSourceDragEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSourceDropEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSourceEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DragSourceListener;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTarget;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTargetDragEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTargetDropEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTargetEvent;
import java.awt.dnd.DropTargetListener;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.WindowAdapter;
import java.awt.event.WindowEvent;
import java.beans.PropertyChangeEvent;
import java.beans.PropertyChangeListener;
import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.BufferedOutputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileInputStream;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.net.MalformedURLException;
import java.util.ArrayList;
import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Comparator;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.List;
import java.util.Vector;

import javax.swing.JCheckBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollBar;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.SwingUtilities;
import javax.swing.Timer;
import javax.swing.UIManager;
import javax.swing.event.TreeExpansionEvent;
import javax.swing.event.TreeExpansionListener;
import javax.swing.filechooser.FileSystemView;
import javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicTreeUI.TreeExpansionHandler;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultMutableTreeNode;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreeModel;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;

public class app_FileTreeDragDrop {
	private static FileSystemView SYSTEM = FileSystemView.getFileSystemView();

	public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
        UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");
    } catch (Exception evt) {}
  
    final JFrame f = new JFrame("FileTree Drop and Drop Example");
    try {
      final FileTree tree = new FileTree("D:\\");

      // Add a drop target to the FileTree
      FileTreeDropTarget target = new FileTreeDropTarget(tree);

      // Add a drag source to the FileTree
      FileTreeDragSource source = new FileTreeDragSource(tree);

      tree.setEditable(true);

      f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
        public void windowClosing(WindowEvent evt) {
          System.exit(0);
        }
      });

      JPanel panel = new JPanel();
      final JCheckBox editable = new JCheckBox("Editable");
      editable.setSelected(true);
      panel.add(editable);
      editable.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          tree.setEditable(editable.isSelected());
        }
      });

      final JCheckBox enabled = new JCheckBox("Enabled");
      enabled.setSelected(true);
      panel.add(enabled);
      enabled.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          tree.setEnabled(enabled.isSelected());
        }
      });

      f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(tree), BorderLayout.CENTER);
      f.getContentPane().add(panel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
      f.setSize(500, 400);
      f.setVisible(true);
    } catch (Exception e) {
      System.out.println("Failed to build GUI: " + e);
    }
  }
}

class FileTree extends JTree implements Autoscroll {
  public static final Insets defaultScrollInsets = new Insets(8, 8, 8, 8);

  protected Insets scrollInsets = defaultScrollInsets;

  public FileTree(String path) throws FileNotFoundException,
      SecurityException {
    super((TreeModel) null); // Create the JTree itself

    // Use horizontal and vertical lines
    putClientProperty("JTree.lineStyle", "Angled");

    // Create the first node
    FileTreeNode rootNode = new FileTreeNode(null, path);

    // Populate the root node with its subdirectories
    boolean addedNodes = rootNode.populateDirectories(true);
    setModel(new DefaultTreeModel(rootNode));

    // Listen for Tree Selection Events
    addTreeExpansionListener(new TreeExpansionHandler());
  }

  // Returns the full pathname for a path, or null if not a known path
  public String getPathName(TreePath path) {
    Object o = path.getLastPathComponent();
    if (o instanceof FileTreeNode) {
      return ((FileTreeNode) o).fullName;
    }
    return null;
  }

  // Adds a new node to the tree after construction.
  // Returns the inserted node, or null if the parent
  // directory has not been expanded.
  public FileTreeNode addNode(FileTreeNode parent, String name) {
    int index = parent.addNode(name);
    if (index != -1) {
      ((DefaultTreeModel) getModel()).nodesWereInserted(parent,
          new int[] { index });
      return (FileTreeNode) parent.getChildAt(index);
    }

    // No node was created
    return null;
  }

  // Autoscrolling support
  public void setScrollInsets(Insets insets) {
    this.scrollInsets = insets;
  }

  public Insets getScrollInsets() {
    return scrollInsets;
  }

  // Implementation of Autoscroll interface
  public Insets getAutoscrollInsets() {
    Rectangle r = getVisibleRect();
    Dimension size = getSize();
    Insets i = new Insets(r.y + scrollInsets.top, r.x + scrollInsets.left,
        size.height - r.y - r.height + scrollInsets.bottom, size.width
            - r.x - r.width + scrollInsets.right);
    return i;
  }

  public void autoscroll(Point location) {
    JScrollPane scroller = (JScrollPane) SwingUtilities.getAncestorOfClass(
        JScrollPane.class, this);
    if (scroller != null) {
      JScrollBar hBar = scroller.getHorizontalScrollBar();
      JScrollBar vBar = scroller.getVerticalScrollBar();
      Rectangle r = getVisibleRect();
      if (location.x <= r.x + scrollInsets.left) {
        // Need to scroll left
        hBar.setValue(hBar.getValue() - hBar.getUnitIncrement(-1));
      }
      if (location.y <= r.y + scrollInsets.top) {
        // Need to scroll up
        vBar.setValue(vBar.getValue() - vBar.getUnitIncrement(-1));
      }
      if (location.x >= r.x + r.width - scrollInsets.right) {
        // Need to scroll right
        hBar.setValue(hBar.getValue() + hBar.getUnitIncrement(1));
      }
      if (location.y >= r.y + r.height - scrollInsets.bottom) {
        // Need to scroll down
        vBar.setValue(vBar.getValue() + vBar.getUnitIncrement(1));
      }
    }
  }

  // Inner class that represents a node in this file system tree
  public static class FileTreeNode extends DefaultMutableTreeNode {
    public FileTreeNode(String parent, String name)
        throws SecurityException, FileNotFoundException {
      this.name = name;

      // See if this node exists and whether it is a directory
      fullName = parent == null ? name : parent + File.separator + name;

      File f = new File(fullName);
      if (f.exists() == false) {
        throw new FileNotFoundException("File " + fullName
            + " does not exist");
      }

      isDir = f.isDirectory();

      // Hack for Windows which doesn't consider a drive to be a
      // directory!
      if (isDir == false && f.isFile() == false) {
        isDir = true;
      }
    }

    // Override isLeaf to check whether this is a directory
    public boolean isLeaf() {
      return !isDir;
    }

    // Override getAllowsChildren to check whether this is a directory
    public boolean getAllowsChildren() {
      return isDir;
    }

    // Return whether this is a directory
    public boolean isDir() {
      return isDir;
    }

    // Get full path
    public String getFullName() {
      return fullName;
    }

    // For display purposes, we return our own name
    public String toString() {
      return name;
    }

    // If we are a directory, scan our contents and populate
    // with children. In addition, populate those children
    // if the "descend" flag is true. We only descend once,
    // to avoid recursing the whole subtree.
    // Returns true if some nodes were added
    boolean populateDirectories(boolean descend) {
      boolean addedNodes = false;

      // Do this only once
      if (populated == false) {
        File f;
        try {
          f = new File(fullName);
        } catch (SecurityException e) {
          populated = true;
          return false;
        }

        if (interim == true) {
          // We have had a quick look here before:
          // remove the dummy node that we added last time
          removeAllChildren();
          interim = false;
        }

        String[] names = f.list(); // Get list of contents

        // Process the contents
        ArrayList list = new ArrayList();
        for (int i = 0; i < names.length; i++) {
          String name = names[i];
          File d = new File(fullName, name);
          try {
            FileTreeNode node = new FileTreeNode(fullName, name);
            list.add(node);
            if (descend && d.isDirectory()) {
              node.populateDirectories(false);
            }
            addedNodes = true;
            if (descend == false) {
              // Only add one node if not descending
              break;
            }
          } catch (Throwable t) {
            // Ignore phantoms or access problems
          }
        }

        if (addedNodes == true) {
          // Now sort the list of contained files and directories
          Object[] nodes = list.toArray();
          Arrays.sort(nodes, new Comparator() {
            public boolean equals(Object o) {
              return false;
            }

            public int compare(Object o1, Object o2) {
              FileTreeNode node1 = (FileTreeNode) o1;
              FileTreeNode node2 = (FileTreeNode) o2;

              // Directories come first
              if (node1.isDir != node2.isDir) {
                return node1.isDir ? -1 : +1;
              }

              // Both directories or both files -
              // compare based on pathname
              return node1.fullName.compareTo(node2.fullName);
            }
          });

          // Add sorted items as children of this node
          for (int j = 0; j < nodes.length; j++) {
            this.add((FileTreeNode) nodes[j]);
          }
        }

        // If we were scanning to get all subdirectories,
        // or if we found no content, there is no
        // reason to look at this directory again, so
        // set populated to true. Otherwise, we set interim
        // so that we look again in the future if we need to
        if (descend == true || addedNodes == false) {
          populated = true;
        } else {
          // Just set interim state
          interim = true;
        }
      }
      return addedNodes;
    }

    // Adding a new file or directory after
    // constructing the FileTree. Returns
    // the index of the inserted node.
    public int addNode(String name) {
      // If not populated yet, do nothing
      if (populated == true) {
        // Do not add a new node if
        // the required node is already there
        int childCount = getChildCount();
        for (int i = 0; i < childCount; i++) {
          FileTreeNode node = (FileTreeNode) getChildAt(i);
          if (node.name.equals(name)) {
            // Already exists - ensure
            // we repopulate
            if (node.isDir()) {
              node.interim = true;
              node.populated = false;
            }
            return -1;
          }
        }

        // Add a new node
        try {
          FileTreeNode node = new FileTreeNode(fullName, name);
          add(node);
          return childCount;
        } catch (Exception e) {
        }
      }
      return -1;
    }

    protected String name; // Name of this component

    protected String fullName; // Full pathname

    protected boolean populated;// true if we have been populated

    protected boolean interim; // true if we are in interim state

    protected boolean isDir; // true if this is a directory
  }

  // Inner class that handles Tree Expansion Events
  protected class TreeExpansionHandler implements TreeExpansionListener {
    public void treeExpanded(TreeExpansionEvent evt) {
      TreePath path = evt.getPath(); // The expanded path
      JTree tree = (JTree) evt.getSource(); // The tree

      // Get the last component of the path and
      // arrange to have it fully populated.
      FileTreeNode node = (FileTreeNode) path.getLastPathComponent();
      if (node.populateDirectories(true)) {
        ((DefaultTreeModel) tree.getModel()).nodeStructureChanged(node);
      }
    }

    public void treeCollapsed(TreeExpansionEvent evt) {
      // Nothing to do
    }
  }
}

class FileTreeDropTarget implements DropTargetListener, PropertyChangeListener {
  public FileTreeDropTarget(FileTree tree) {
    this.tree = tree;

    // Listen for changes in the enabled property
    tree.addPropertyChangeListener(this);

    // Create the DropTarget and register
    // it with the FileTree.
    dropTarget = new DropTarget(tree, DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE,
        this, tree.isEnabled(), null);
  }

  // Implementation of the DropTargetListener interface
  public void dragEnter(DropTargetDragEvent dtde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("dragEnter, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dtde.getDropAction()));

    // Save the list of selected items
    saveTreeSelection();

    // Get the type of object being transferred and determine
    // whether it is appropriate.
    checkTransferType(dtde);

    // Accept or reject the drag.
    boolean acceptedDrag = acceptOrRejectDrag(dtde);

    // Do drag-under feedback
    dragUnderFeedback(dtde, acceptedDrag);
  }

  public void dragExit(DropTargetEvent dte) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("DropTarget dragExit");

    // Do drag-under feedback
    dragUnderFeedback(null, false);

    // Restore the original selections
    restoreTreeSelection();
  }

  public void dragOver(DropTargetDragEvent dtde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("DropTarget dragOver, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dtde.getDropAction()));

    // Accept or reject the drag
    boolean acceptedDrag = acceptOrRejectDrag(dtde);

    // Do drag-under feedback
    dragUnderFeedback(dtde, acceptedDrag);
  }

  public void dropActionChanged(DropTargetDragEvent dtde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("DropTarget dropActionChanged, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dtde.getDropAction()));

    // Accept or reject the drag
    boolean acceptedDrag = acceptOrRejectDrag(dtde);

    // Do drag-under feedback
    dragUnderFeedback(dtde, acceptedDrag);
  }

  public void drop(DropTargetDropEvent dtde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("DropTarget drop, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dtde.getDropAction()));

    // Check the drop action
    if ((dtde.getDropAction() & DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE) != 0) {
      // Accept the drop and get the transfer data
      dtde.acceptDrop(dtde.getDropAction());
      Transferable transferable = dtde.getTransferable();
      boolean dropSucceeded = false;

      try {
        tree.setCursor(Cursor.getPredefinedCursor(Cursor.WAIT_CURSOR));

        // Save the user's selections
        saveTreeSelection();

        dropSucceeded = dropFile(dtde.getDropAction(), transferable,
            dtde.getLocation());

        DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop completed, success: "
            + dropSucceeded);
      } catch (Exception e) {
        DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Exception while handling drop " + e);
      } finally {
        tree.setCursor(Cursor.getDefaultCursor());

        // Restore the user's selections
        restoreTreeSelection();
        dtde.dropComplete(dropSucceeded);
      }
    } else {
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target rejected drop");
      dtde.dropComplete(false);
    }
  }

  // PropertyChangeListener interface
  public void propertyChange(PropertyChangeEvent evt) {
    String propertyName = evt.getPropertyName();
    if (propertyName.equals("enabled")) {
      // Enable the drop target if the FileTree is enabled
      // and vice versa.
      dropTarget.setActive(tree.isEnabled());
    }
  }

  // Internal methods start here

  protected boolean acceptOrRejectDrag(DropTargetDragEvent dtde) {
    int dropAction = dtde.getDropAction();
    int sourceActions = dtde.getSourceActions();
    boolean acceptedDrag = false;

    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("\tSource actions are "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(sourceActions) + ", drop action is "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dropAction));

    Point location = dtde.getLocation();
    boolean acceptableDropLocation = isAcceptableDropLocation(location);

    // Reject if the object being transferred
    // or the operations available are not acceptable.
    if (!acceptableType
        || (sourceActions & DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE) == 0) {
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target rejecting drag");
      dtde.rejectDrag();
    } else if (!tree.isEditable()) {
      // Can't drag to a read-only FileTree
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target rejecting drag");
      dtde.rejectDrag();
    } else if (!acceptableDropLocation) {
      // Can only drag to writable directory
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target rejecting drag");
      dtde.rejectDrag();
    } else if ((dropAction & DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE) == 0) {
      // Not offering copy or move - suggest a copy
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target offering COPY");
      dtde.acceptDrag(DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY);
      acceptedDrag = true;
    } else {
      // Offering an acceptable operation: accept
      DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drop target accepting drag");
      dtde.acceptDrag(dropAction);
      acceptedDrag = true;
    }

    return acceptedDrag;
  }

  protected void dragUnderFeedback(DropTargetDragEvent dtde,
      boolean acceptedDrag) {
    if (dtde != null && acceptedDrag) {
      Point location = dtde.getLocation();
      if (isAcceptableDropLocation(location)) {
        tree.setSelectionRow(tree.getRowForLocation(location.x,
            location.y));
      } else {
        tree.clearSelection();
      }
    } else {
      tree.clearSelection();
    }
  }

  protected void checkTransferType(DropTargetDragEvent dtde) {
    // Accept a list of files
    acceptableType = false;
    if (dtde.isDataFlavorSupported(DataFlavor.javaFileListFlavor)) {
      acceptableType = true;
    }
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Data type acceptable - " + acceptableType);
  }

  // This method handles a drop for a list of files
  protected boolean dropFile(int action, Transferable transferable,
      Point location) throws IOException, UnsupportedFlavorException,
      MalformedURLException {
    List files = (List) transferable
        .getTransferData(DataFlavor.javaFileListFlavor);
    TreePath treePath = tree.getPathForLocation(location.x, location.y);
    File targetDirectory = findTargetDirectory(location);
    if (treePath == null || targetDirectory == null) {
      return false;
    }
    FileTree.FileTreeNode node = (FileTree.FileTreeNode) treePath
        .getLastPathComponent();

    // Highlight the drop location while we perform the drop
    tree.setSelectionPath(treePath);

    // Get File objects for all files being
    // transferred, eliminating duplicates.
    File[] fileList = getFileList(files);

    // Don't overwrite files by default
    copyOverExistingFiles = false;

    // Copy or move each source object to the target
    for (int i = 0; i < fileList.length; i++) {
      File f = fileList[i];
      if (f.isDirectory()) {
        transferDirectory(action, f, targetDirectory, node);
      } else {
        try {
          transferFile(action, fileList[i], targetDirectory, node);
        } catch (IllegalStateException e) {
          // Cancelled by user
          return false;
        }
      }
    }

    return true;
  }

  protected File findTargetDirectory(Point location) {
    TreePath treePath = tree.getPathForLocation(location.x, location.y);
    if (treePath != null) {
      FileTree.FileTreeNode node = (FileTree.FileTreeNode) treePath
          .getLastPathComponent();
      // Only allow a drop on a writable directory
      if (node.isDir()) {
        try {
          File f = new File(node.getFullName());
          if (f.canWrite()) {
            return f;
          }
        } catch (Exception e) {
        }
      }
    }
    return null;
  }

  protected boolean isAcceptableDropLocation(Point location) {
    return findTargetDirectory(location) != null;
  }

  protected void saveTreeSelection() {
    selections = tree.getSelectionPaths();
    leadSelection = tree.getLeadSelectionPath();
    tree.clearSelection();
  }

  protected void restoreTreeSelection() {
    tree.setSelectionPaths(selections);

    // Restore the lead selection
    if (leadSelection != null) {
      tree.removeSelectionPath(leadSelection);
      tree.addSelectionPath(leadSelection);
    }
  }

  // Get the list of files being transferred and
  // remove any duplicates. For example, if the
  // list contains /a/b/c and /a/b/c/d, the
  // second entry is removed.
  protected File[] getFileList(List files) {
    int size = files.size();

    // Get the files into an array for sorting
    File[] f = new File[size];
    Iterator iter = files.iterator();
    int count = 0;
    while (iter.hasNext()) {
      f[count++] = (File) iter.next();
    }

    // Sort the files into alphabetical order
    // based on pathnames.
    Arrays.sort(f, new Comparator() {
      public boolean equals(Object o1) {
        return false;
      }

      public int compare(Object o1, Object o2) {
        return ((File) o1).getAbsolutePath().compareTo(
            ((File) o2).getAbsolutePath());
      }
    });

    // Remove duplicates, retaining the results in a Vector
    Vector v = new Vector();
    char separator = System.getProperty("file.separator").charAt(0);
    outer: for (int i = f.length - 1; i >= 0; i--) {
      String secondPath = f[i].getAbsolutePath();
      int secondLength = secondPath.length();
      for (int j = i - 1; j >= 0; j--) {
        String firstPath = f[j].getAbsolutePath();
        int firstLength = firstPath.length();
        if (secondPath.startsWith(firstPath)
            && firstLength != secondLength
            && secondPath.charAt(firstLength) == separator) {
          continue outer;
        }
      }
      v.add(f[i]);
    }

    // Copy the retained files into an array
    f = new File[v.size()];
    v.copyInto(f);

    return f;
  }

  // Copy or move a file
  protected void transferFile(int action, File srcFile, File targetDirectory,
      FileTree.FileTreeNode targetNode) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln((action == DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY ? "Copy"
        : "Move")
        + " file "
        + srcFile.getAbsolutePath()
        + " to "
        + targetDirectory.getAbsolutePath());

    // Create a File entry for the target
    String name = srcFile.getName();
    File newFile = new File(targetDirectory, name);
    if (newFile.exists()) {
      // Already exists - is it the same file?
      if (newFile.equals(srcFile)) {
        // Exactly the same file - ignore
        return;
      }
      // File of this name exists in this directory
      if (copyOverExistingFiles == false) {
        int res = JOptionPane.showOptionDialog(tree,
            "A file called\n   " + name
                + "\nalready exists in the directory\n   "
                + targetDirectory.getAbsolutePath()
                + "\nOverwrite it?", "File Exists",
            JOptionPane.DEFAULT_OPTION,
            JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE, null, new String[] {
                "Yes", "Yes to All", "No", "Cancel" }, "No");
        switch (res) {
        case 1: // Yes to all
          copyOverExistingFiles = true;
        case 0: // Yes
          break;
        case 2: // No
          return;
        default: // Cancel
          throw new IllegalStateException("Cancelled");
        }
      }
    } else {
      // New file - create it
      try {
        newFile.createNewFile();
      } catch (IOException e) {
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(tree,
            "Failed to create new file\n  "
                + newFile.getAbsolutePath(),
            "File Creation Failed", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
        return;
      }
    }

    // Copy the data and close file.
    BufferedInputStream is = null;
    BufferedOutputStream os = null;

    try {
      is = new BufferedInputStream(new FileInputStream(srcFile));
      os = new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(newFile));
      int size = 4096;
      byte[] buffer = new byte[size];
      int len;
      while ((len = is.read(buffer, 0, size)) > 0) {
        os.write(buffer, 0, len);
      }
    } catch (IOException e) {
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(tree, "Failed to copy file\n  "
          + name + "\nto directory\n  "
          + targetDirectory.getAbsolutePath(), "File Copy Failed",
          JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
      return;
    } finally {
      try {
        if (is != null) {
          is.close();
        }
        if (os != null) {
          os.close();
        }
      } catch (IOException e) {
      }
    }

    // Remove the source if this is a move operation.
    if (action == DnDConstants.ACTION_MOVE
        && System.getProperty("DnDExamples.allowRemove") != null) {
      srcFile.delete();
    }

    // Update the tree display
    if (targetNode != null) {
      tree.addNode(targetNode, name);
    }
  }

  protected void transferDirectory(int action, File srcDir,
      File targetDirectory, FileTree.FileTreeNode targetNode) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln((action == DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY ? "Copy"
        : "Move")
        + " directory "
        + srcDir.getAbsolutePath()
        + " to "
        + targetDirectory.getAbsolutePath());

    // Do not copy a directory into itself or
    // a subdirectory of itself.
    File parentDir = targetDirectory;
    while (parentDir != null) {
      if (parentDir.equals(srcDir)) {
        DnDUtils.debugPrintln("-- SUPPRESSED");
        return;
      }
      parentDir = parentDir.getParentFile();
    }

    // Copy the directory itself, then its contents

    // Create a File entry for the target
    String name = srcDir.getName();
    File newDir = new File(targetDirectory, name);
    if (newDir.exists()) {
      // Already exists - is it the same directory?
      if (newDir.equals(srcDir)) {
        // Exactly the same file - ignore
        return;
      }
    } else {
      // Directory does not exist - create it
      if (newDir.mkdir() == false) {
        // Failed to create - abandon this directory
        JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(tree,
            "Failed to create target directory\n  "
                + newDir.getAbsolutePath(),
            "Directory creation Failed", JOptionPane.ERROR_MESSAGE);
        return;
      }
    }

    // Add a node for the new directory
    if (targetNode != null) {
      targetNode = tree.addNode(targetNode, name);
    }

    // Now copy the directory content.
    File[] files = srcDir.listFiles();
    for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
      File f = files[i];
      if (f.isFile()) {
        transferFile(action, f, newDir, targetNode);
      } else if (f.isDirectory()) {
        transferDirectory(action, f, newDir, targetNode);
      }
    }

    // Remove the source directory after moving
    if (action == DnDConstants.ACTION_MOVE
        && System.getProperty("DnDExamples.allowRemove") != null) {
      srcDir.delete();
    }
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
        UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");
    } catch (Exception evt) {}
  
    final JFrame f = new JFrame("FileTree Drop Target Example");

    try {
      final FileTree tree = new FileTree("D:\\");

      // Add a drop target to the FileTree
      FileTreeDropTarget target = new FileTreeDropTarget(tree);

      tree.setEditable(true);

      f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter() {
        public void windowClosing(WindowEvent evt) {
          System.exit(0);
        }
      });

      JPanel panel = new JPanel();
      final JCheckBox editable = new JCheckBox("Editable");
      editable.setSelected(true);
      panel.add(editable);
      editable.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          tree.setEditable(editable.isSelected());
        }
      });

      final JCheckBox enabled = new JCheckBox("Enabled");
      enabled.setSelected(true);
      panel.add(enabled);
      enabled.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          tree.setEnabled(enabled.isSelected());
        }
      });

      f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(tree), BorderLayout.CENTER);
      f.getContentPane().add(panel, BorderLayout.SOUTH);
      f.setSize(500, 400);
      f.setVisible(true);
    } catch (Exception e) {
      System.out.println("Failed to build GUI: " + e);
    }
  }

  protected FileTree tree;

  protected DropTarget dropTarget;

  protected boolean acceptableType; // Indicates whether data is acceptable

  TreePath[] selections; // Initially selected rows

  TreePath leadSelection; // Initial lead selection

  boolean copyOverExistingFiles;
}


class DnDUtils {
  public static String showActions(int action) {
    String actions = "";
    if ((action & (DnDConstants.ACTION_LINK | DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE)) == 0) {
      return "None";
    }

    if ((action & DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY) != 0) {
      actions += "Copy ";
    }

    if ((action & DnDConstants.ACTION_MOVE) != 0) {
      actions += "Move ";
    }

    if ((action & DnDConstants.ACTION_LINK) != 0) {
      actions += "Link";
    }

    return actions;
  }

  public static boolean isDebugEnabled() {
    return debugEnabled;
  }

  public static void debugPrintln(String s) {
    if (debugEnabled) {
      System.out.println(s);
    }
  }

  private static boolean debugEnabled = (System
      .getProperty("DnDExamples.debug") != null);
}

class FileTreeDragSource implements DragGestureListener, DragSourceListener {
  public FileTreeDragSource(FileTree tree) {
    this.tree = tree;

    // Use the default DragSource
    DragSource dragSource = DragSource.getDefaultDragSource();

    // Create a DragGestureRecognizer and
    // register as the listener
    dragSource.createDefaultDragGestureRecognizer(tree,
        DnDConstants.ACTION_COPY_OR_MOVE, this);
  }

  // Implementation of DragGestureListener interface.
  public void dragGestureRecognized(DragGestureEvent dge) {
    // Get the mouse location and convert it to
    // a location within the tree.
    Point location = dge.getDragOrigin();
    TreePath dragPath = tree.getPathForLocation(location.x, location.y);
    if (dragPath != null && tree.isPathSelected(dragPath)) {
      // Get the list of selected files and create a Transferable
      // The list of files and the is saved for use when
      // the drop completes.
      paths = tree.getSelectionPaths();
      if (paths != null && paths.length > 0) {
        dragFiles = new File[paths.length];
        for (int i = 0; i < paths.length; i++) {
          String pathName = tree.getPathName(paths[i]);
          dragFiles[i] = new File(pathName);
        }

        Transferable transferable = new FileListTransferable(dragFiles);
        dge.startDrag(null, transferable, this);
      }
    }
  }

  // Implementation of DragSourceListener interface
  public void dragEnter(DragSourceDragEvent dsde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drag Source: dragEnter, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dsde.getDropAction()));
  }

  public void dragOver(DragSourceDragEvent dsde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drag Source: dragOver, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dsde.getDropAction()));
  }

  public void dragExit(DragSourceEvent dse) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drag Source: dragExit");
  }

  public void dropActionChanged(DragSourceDragEvent dsde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drag Source: dropActionChanged, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dsde.getDropAction()));
  }

  public void dragDropEnd(DragSourceDropEvent dsde) {
    DnDUtils.debugPrintln("Drag Source: drop completed, drop action = "
        + DnDUtils.showActions(dsde.getDropAction()) + ", success: "
        + dsde.getDropSuccess());
    // If the drop action was ACTION_MOVE,
    // the tree might need to be updated.
    if (dsde.getDropAction() == DnDConstants.ACTION_MOVE) {
      final File[] draggedFiles = dragFiles;
      final TreePath[] draggedPaths = paths;

      Timer tm = new Timer(200, new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          // Check whether each of the dragged files exists.
          // If it does not, we need to remove the node
          // that represents it from the tree.
          for (int i = 0; i < draggedFiles.length; i++) {
            if (draggedFiles[i].exists() == false) {
              // Remove this node
              DefaultMutableTreeNode node = (DefaultMutableTreeNode) draggedPaths[i]
                  .getLastPathComponent();
              ((DefaultTreeModel) tree.getModel())
                  .removeNodeFromParent(node);
            }
          }
        }
      });
      tm.setRepeats(false);
      tm.start();
    }
  }

  public static void main(String[] args) {
    try {
        UIManager.setLookAndFeel("com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsLookAndFeel");
    } catch (Exception evt) {}
  
    JFrame f = new JFrame("Draggable File Tree");
    try {
      FileTree tree = new FileTree("D:\\");
      f.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(tree));

      // Attach the drag source
      FileTreeDragSource dragSource = new FileTreeDragSource(tree);
    } catch (Exception e) {
    }
    f.pack();
    f.setVisible(true);
  }

  protected FileTree tree; // The associated tree

  protected File[] dragFiles; // Dragged files

  protected TreePath[] paths; // Dragged paths
}


class FileListTransferable implements Transferable {
  public FileListTransferable(File[] files) {
    fileList = new ArrayList();
    for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++) {
      fileList.add(files[i]);
    }
  }

  // Implementation of the Transferable interface
  public DataFlavor[] getTransferDataFlavors() {
    return new DataFlavor[] { DataFlavor.javaFileListFlavor };
  }

  public boolean isDataFlavorSupported(DataFlavor fl) {
    return fl.equals(DataFlavor.javaFileListFlavor);
  }

  public Object getTransferData(DataFlavor fl) {
    if (!isDataFlavorSupported(fl)) {
      return null;
    }

    return fileList;
  }

  List fileList; // The list of files
}




:
```

Script 2


:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.io.*;
import java.util.Iterator;
import java.util.List;

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.datatransfer.DataFlavor;
import java.awt.datatransfer.Transferable;
import java.awt.datatransfer.UnsupportedFlavorException;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;
import javax.swing.filechooser.*;
import javax.swing.tree.*;

public class app_FileTreeTest extends JTree{
  public static void main(String[] args){
    JFrame frame = new JFrame("JTree-Test");
    frame.getContentPane().add(new JScrollPane(new app_FileTreeTest()));

    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
    frame.pack();
    frame.setLocationRelativeTo( null );
    frame.setVisible(true);
  }

  private static FileSystemView SYSTEM = FileSystemView.getFileSystemView();

  public app_FileTreeTest(){
    super();
 
    setModel( new FileTreeModel() );
    setCellRenderer( new FileTreeCellRenderer() );
  }

  private class FileTreeCellRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer{
    public FileTreeCellRenderer(){
     
    }

    public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent( JTree tree, Object value, boolean sel, boolean exp, boolean leaf, int row, boolean focus ){
      super.getTreeCellRendererComponent( tree, value, sel, exp, leaf, row, focus );
      
      File file = (File)value;
     
      setIcon( SYSTEM.getSystemIcon( file ) );
      setText( SYSTEM.getSystemDisplayName( file ));
     
      return this;
    }
  }

  private class FileTreeModel implements TreeModel {
    public FileTreeModel() {

    }

    public Object getRoot() {
      return SYSTEM.getHomeDirectory();   // <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Der ist wichtig
    }

    public int getChildCount(Object parent) {
      return SYSTEM.getFiles( (File) parent, true).
          length;
    }

    public boolean isLeaf(Object node) {
      return ( (File) node).isFile();
    }

    public void addTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
    }

    public void removeTreeModelListener(TreeModelListener l) {
    }

    public Object getChild(Object parent, int index) {
      return SYSTEM.getFiles( (File) parent, true)[ index];
    }

    public int getIndexOfChild(Object parent, Object child) {
      File[] files = SYSTEM.getFiles( (File) parent, true);

      for (int i = 0; i < files.length; i++)
        if (files[i] == child)
          return i;

      return -1;
    }

    public void valueForPathChanged(TreePath path, Object newValue) {
    }
  }

}

:
```


----------



## Ariol (7. Sep 2007)

Ich hätte gerne einen besseren PC, mal sehen obs was wird!


----------



## AlArenal (7. Sep 2007)

Ist doch bald Weihnachten...


----------

